# EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 Super FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

EVGA's RTX 2070 Super FTW3 Ultra uses a strong 10-phase VRM. Coupled with the highest power limit of all RTX 2070 Super cards reviewed today, the card ensures you won't hit the power limiter in gaming or overclocking. EVGA also added the important idle-fan-stop feature the Founders Edition lacks.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jism (Jul 9, 2019)

This is just a refresh with slight higher clocks. 5700XT is pretty close to the 2070 Super.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jul 9, 2019)

super.....ftw....ultra..... dear lord that is a ridiculous name


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey a bios switch. Somebody, try to flash this thing to a 2080 Super.


----------



## wheresmycar (Jul 9, 2019)

Forget the performance, forget the features, forget the value comparisons, I JUST ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE MASCULINITY OF THAT CHUNKY PORN GRILL. From an aesthetics point of view, for me, this beats RGB any day of the week. That's about it really, can't afford the bugger 

66C on load+OC.....I'm a 360MM FAN!!


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 9, 2019)

Hm, guess my Titan Xp will be still fine for a while. Cmon Intel, make some noise..


----------



## jesso2k (Jul 10, 2019)

"EVGA has overclocked their RTX 2070 Super STRIX OC by +45 MHz rated boost, to 1815 MHz"... EVGA's got their fingers in everything lol.


----------



## Dcole (Jul 10, 2019)

This was a really great review. It has made me feel a lot better about getting the EVGA RTX 2070 Super Blower Style Card. There is Zero Reason to buy the Higher end one when you can only expect 2 - 3% increase in performance in overclocking. I needed the blower style because the Chassis I have does not have a good internal Thermals since it was originally a Lenovo Prebuilt that I have modified with upgrading Power Supply, CPU, Memory Upgraded, and Graphics Card.


----------



## danbert2000 (Jul 10, 2019)

Jism said:


> This is just a refresh with slight higher clocks. 5700XT is pretty close to the 2070 Super.



That couldn't be further from the truth. The 2070 Super is a slightly cut down 2080. Which means it has a lot more CUDA cores and a higher clock (2560 vs 2304, 1620 MHz vs 1770 MHz).From the review:
"AMD recently released the Navi-based Radeon RX 5700 XT—the EVGA FTW3 Ultra is 12% faster."

12% is a whole new bracket of performance.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't understand why people would pay $80 extra for a factory overclock. 

Pay $110 extra and just get a 2080 instead which is significantly faster, and that's at bone-stock speeds. If you want to overclock _that,_ it has *far more headroom* than an inferior SKU that's already overclocked.

I understand that the 2080 is being phased out at some point, but right now they're going for $610, and once stocks dry up the $399 5700XT will make any 2070S north of $500 look like a crappy deal.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 14, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> I don't understand why people would pay $80 extra for a factory overclock.
> 
> Pay $110 extra and just get a 2080 instead which is significantly faster, and that's at bone-stock speeds. If you want to overclock _that,_ it has *far more headroom* than an inferior SKU that's already overclocked.
> 
> I understand that the 2080 is being phased out at some point, but right now they're going for $610, and once stocks dry up the $399 5700XT will make any 2070S north of $500 look like a crappy deal.



Cause eVGA usually has all other stuff also really pretty good. Thats why.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 15, 2019)

But you can still get an EVGA 2080....


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 16, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> But you can still get an EVGA 2080....



Hm true. I would really need to look into it if its worth it.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 16, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> Hm true. I would really need to look into it if its worth it.



Sticking to EVGA as an example, their expensive factory-oc 2070S is only thirty bucks less than their base model 2080 which is a much better performer, even before you tap into the 2080's oc headroom.


----------

